
I've built a food delivery platform - resca79
Hello,<p>I&#x27;ve built a platform for food delivery for my customer prestofood.it in my origin country(Sicily).<p>Now it is ready and in production but I wanna get other money because my effort was huge compared to the money that I got from this project.<p>But there are a lot of big companies on delivery food so probably to think to sell my platform could be quite ridiculous.<p>What Kind of business model could use to get money from this project?<p>The platform was build on the top of ruby on rails using turbolinks for the mobile apps.<p>It consists of a backoffice, operator pannel, apps iOS&#x2F;Android,
raspeberry and printer and the website for the clients where they can make the their own orders:<p>* Back-office produces the content for site and apps, it is possible to add restaurants, menus cities etc.<p>* Operator panel is a realtime panel written in js, where the operators(employed) of my customer accept and confirm the orders, there are a statistica panel too.<p>* iOS and Android app using turbolinks adapter.<p>* Raspberry software that downloads the orders from the restaurant and print and send a feedback if 
the order was printed<p>Any Idea is really appreciated<p>A.
======
yishanl
At first glance, it sounds like you may be overfitting an overly-comprehensive
technical solution to an extremely cost-sensitive/archaic/offline-centered
industry.

Explaining the stack you used to build this platform will likely come off as
pure alien speak to the restaurant owners you try to sell to.

But that being said, I only understand restaurants in the US, and not
Sicily.[0]

Research is a good place to start - first with your own product, then the
larger market (how is it being used, how much value does it bring prestofood,
how many orders do they process per day).

If the metrics give you conviction, start by talking to some restaurants.

There was a YC company (Trackin) that focused on this exact concept in the US
that went through enough trouble that they've since pivoted to catering like
Zesty, Zerocater, etc...

Oh, and effort != good product.

[0] Started/ran www.eatmise.com in SF, grossed 35K+, achieved ramen profit in
7 months solely on organic WOM.

------
harrisreynolds
Wow. Hard to say what might work here.

Do you have a demo video that shows everything your platform can do? If not
create one and find 10 people in the restaurant business to look at it.

Get some feedback from more people in the industry ASAP.

